# Valentines Treats?



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

A friend and I are hosting a maltese meetup this sunday. Does anyone have a suggestion where I can order small cookies, cupcakes, or treats? Im looking and I found one site so far
http://www.1cutepooch.com/shop/cart.php?ta...category_id=597


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Some pet supply places have their own little pet bakery in them, check with the ones in your area to see. If not, I remember seeing some cute and I believe healthy ones yesterday at a site I was looking at for some Perri treats. I'll try to find it. 

Okay I couldn't find them, sorry! Hopefully you can find a pet bakery.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry I have no idea. But I do have a question for everyone else, since your post is about Valentine's Treats I thought I could ask in here. I am in the middle of melting carob and making little love heart shaped carob treats for Milly's little lover...haha. Anyway I would just lilke to double and triple check that dog CAN eat it right? Its unsweetened carob cooking bits. I am just a touch paranoid about making other peoples dogs ill. Thanks


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

If you have a local boutique in town you might want to check there. Alot of them carry the Pawsitively Gourmet treats and they are very cute.


----------

